# milk of magnesia



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

Have been having some strange side effects from MOM (1-2 Tablespoons per night w/water)...severe pulsing pain that wakes me up in the middle of the night, also very thirsty, sweating...Anyone else?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Does that amount give you diarrhea?They usually recommend staying under 1000 milligrams of Magnesium a day for regular use and MOM is 1200 per tablespoon.If that is enough to give you diarrhea that could make you dehydrated. How much water do you drink during the day?I'd drop the dose back and see how you do, and it may be worth talking to the doctor because normally people's kidneys can clear the magnesium even if they take a bit too much, but if you are having problems it may be worth having a kidney function test.


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Kathleen, I didn't realize there was so much magnesum in 1 Tablespoon!


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Let us know how you do Mary if you do cut back your dose - be interested to hear how much you need to take to actually make you go without the diarrohea.


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

I was up to 6 tablespoons a day of M.O.M. with one dose of miralax per day.Made my stomach rumble all night long, and my joints ache more, and I had been having night sweats.Never really seemed to give me diarriah, just took more and more to get the job done.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

How long did the joint ache and sweats last for?


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

Joints still ache somewhat from just the miralax. The sweats seemed to go away about a week after stopping the M.O.M.I'm presently taking 2 doses a day of the miralax.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

So if you'd continued with the MOM would the sweats have stopped or is it something you would have had all the time.I was taking mag and B6 to go to bed and I think I was "warmer" during the night to what I normally am and I did put it down to the supplement.Wonder if anyone else has had the same side effects as you have had. Will you restart it again and see if the same thing happens or just leave it?


----------



## Cigarello (Jun 17, 2000)

I have lots of experience with MOM; took it for 10 years; it left me with episodes of dizziness and weakness, which i have to this time; i switched to mag citrate pills by Solgar. It will dehydrate you so you need to drink alot of water if you take it; i would recommend other forms of magnesium, like the mag citrate or mag oxide pills; you have to experiment with dosage; i take alot (1400 mg) with dinner; i used to take it at bedtime but it gave me stomach discomfort. Good luck


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

So any side effects with the mag pills? Shame about MOM but guess it's only for occasional use in some people.Did you have any bloating with the mag pills?


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm not sure, as I only started taking laxatives a few months ago.My dad has taken M.O.M. for years though. He's never complained of sweating. But has been dehydrated a lot from it.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Let us know how you get on.Mary how you doing?


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

Was still getting stomach pain and serious sweating episodes even with a lower dosage, and it wasn't working as well with the lower dosage.So for now back to senna or dulcolax (otherwise can't breathe!) but will start to try again as soon as possible with the usual non irritant stuff.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Mary have you tried apple cider vinegar - know a lot of people have success with that - bit "gaggy" to get down your throat but I think we chuck so much into our systems we get used to it.Maybe MOM doesn't agree with you or there's something in it that you are allergic to. If I take honey on a regular basis - and that does improve greatly my C after I while I get sweats with it, effects my throat, joint and muscle pain.


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Janet, yes, tried...tried everything. Right now I am just sticking to what I know works, can't function otherwise.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

What you taking at the moment Mary? I'm fed up with it all at the moment but I have found eating raw spinach has been quite good - and it's good for you too!


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I have had to go back to either senna or bisacodyl, the stimulant laxatives.I still want to get off them asap, and go back to osmotics and such but as I think we commented once I have to function, get up, go to work etc. so there aren't many opportunities to "try" so we'll see.Yes, spinach is great, and personally one of my favorite veggies. Fresh spinach sauteed with a little butter or olive oil, salt and pepper is yummy.Janet if it works for you, leave everything else aside and go for it!


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Like everything though Mary - things seem to work for a while then stop - I've had a rest from the spinach but will go back to it.Know what you mean - you want to try something different but at the same time you need something that will work when you have to go out to work and function as normally as you can - whatever normal is these days - seems to just take over and control your life after a while but I have found being out at work does help and take your mind off things - until you get home!


----------

